# Dodge 3500 Diesel plowing



## Weatherbird

Hi all,

New to the forum, trying to find out what to buy for lighting and extra safety measures.

I have a 2005 Dodge 3500 5.9 Cummins that according to all plow manufacturers, is too heavy to plow with.
I've been told a lot of people do it, but voids warrantees for all front-end parts.
I'm going to install the " hockey pucks ", but is there more I can do?

Just got back from NJ after finding a great deal on a Boss 9.2 V 2 years old.


Also what is out there for lights? I'm going to buy some type of backrack...


----------



## plowguy43

I would think that your front end would no longer be covered under warranty unless you purchased some type of extended warranty/service contract.

Regardless- your truck will handle it fine and plow very well with the 5.9.


----------



## sno commander

depends on your dealer. my dealer didn't give me any greif when they replaced my ball joints and u-joints under waranty. all plow mounts are the same so as far as they know you have a 7'6'' poly. just make sure you have the plow prep because they make voild yours then. i have a back rack with some rubber sealed lights from napa that works good for me


----------



## Evan528

sno commander;1085714 said:


> depends on your dealer. my dealer didn't give me any greif when they replaced my ball joints and u-joints under waranty. all plow mounts are the same so as far as they know you have a 7'6'' poly. just make sure you have the plow prep because they make voild yours then. i have a back rack with some rubber sealed lights from napa that works good for me


Its my understanding that you could not get the plow prep on Dodge diesel crew cabs.....


----------



## DaySpring Services

You will not void your warranty. The dealer wont even know what size plow you have, you take it off when you bring your truck in for work. I've never had problems at the dealer.


----------



## sno commander

Evan528;1085720 said:


> Its my understanding that you could not get the plow prep on Dodge diesel crew cabs.....


you always could, maybe your thinking about chevys but dodge has always offered the plow prep with their quad cabs. you are limited to what size plow as you already know. youll be fine just make sure to run weight in the bed to help balance her out.


----------



## AiRhed

Timbrens, Heavy duty 4500 or better front coil springs. Rear ballast (weight) in whatever form you choose, *securely* fastened to the truck. After the season you are going to need ball joints, a track bar, and possibly tie rod ends. Replace these units with something high quality, with a lifetime warranty, and a grease fittings. Otherwise your wasting your time. You'll probably also need a unit bearing or two after a year or two with the plow over the front. That has been my personal experience. I plow a lot of remote stuff tho that requires some hard hitting and long drives with the plow slung. That takes these parts down faster. The truck will handle the plow wonderfully, the cummins is great.


----------



## JDiepstra

What are these pucks you are talking about? If you mean a leveling kit, I wouldn't do it.



Evan528;1085720 said:


> Its my understanding that you could not get the plow prep on Dodge diesel crew cabs.....


You understand incorrectly.


----------



## NoFearDeere

You shouldnt have any problems. My Dodge 3500 Dually will be pushing a 9' Boss Straight Blade this year.


----------



## Camden

Up until last year I plowed with a 3500 Dodge diesel. I went through several sets of ball joints until I got on here and found out that the OEM replacement joints are junk. I switched to Moogs and I never had to replace them again.


----------



## Banksy

My 2500 doesn't have the plow prep and it carries my 8' Fisher just fine.


----------



## Grassman09

I'd get spare u joints ball joints water pump injector pump and a transmission. I think you should be good to go after that or at least I hope to be.


----------



## AiRhed

Hey now, no need for that slander. If that's the way you like it. Laugh it up, and enjoy your cracked frames, "heavy duty" tie rods, injectors good for 60,000 miles, tranny cooler lines and numerous electrical ghosts. If he does his research, he will have no issues with his injector pump or transmission. With that Dodge, he's got a solid 300,000 mile truck. I've got 259,000 on mine with the stock injector pump, transmission, injectors. turbo, etc etc. It's getting worn out, pulls to the right, but it slings a 9'2" V plow without flinching. Something my Chevy will never do without gussets, timbrens, a turn of the keys, aftermarket tie rod ends, and a whole lot of ballast. Even then, my chevy will flex, moan and creak so badly I will probably bring it home and park it. Hop in the dodge and get the job done. Every truck manufacturer has a longer list of cons than pros nowadays.


----------



## plowguy43

If you want a solid front end there are plenty of high end aftermarket parts that will virtually make it bulletproof so you never have to touch it again. 

Granted its expensive but if you plan on keeping it for a long time and working it hard - they pay off-

Carli Ball Joints - $800 for all 4 - Never need to be replaced again, actually get stronger as they are worn in.
Spicer Triple Sealed U Joints- $40-$50 each, keep water out that kills stock ujoints, greaseable as well

Dynatech (and others) Free Spin Bearing Kit - $2000 - Gives you manually lockable hubs that are serviceable, if they fail they fail in the lock position so you can make it home in 4x4.

Any Aftermarket track bar- $200+ - Anything is better than stock.

Borgeson Steering Shaft- $200+ -If you really want a tight steering this is the last link that wears out from stock.

Replace it all at once for about $3500 or slowly as its needed. Do this and you will never think of the front end again.


----------



## ProSeasons

Weatherbird;1085688 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum, trying to find out what to buy for lighting and extra safety measures.
> 
> I have a 2005 Dodge 3500 5.9 Cummins that according to all plow manufacturers, is too heavy to plow with.
> I've been told a lot of people do it, but voids warrantees for all front-end parts.
> I'm going to install the " hockey pucks ", but is there more I can do?
> 
> Just got back from NJ after finding a great deal on a Boss 9.2 V 2 years old.
> 
> Also what is out there for lights? I'm going to buy some type of backrack...


Research a set of SuperCoils, part number SSC-23. Makes your front end haul more like a 4500 than a 3500. I broke 2 pairs of Dodge's biggest springs and a set of Moog Cargo Coils with my diesel and 9.2 Vee Boss.


----------



## plowguy43

ProSeasons- do those Supercoils ride any worse or better than stock? Just wondering.


----------



## AiRhed

They pretty much level the truck without the plow on and offer a close to stock ride. These trucks are so rough to begin with I didn't really notice a difference. I would consider it smoother because I no longer bottom out during normal driving. A set of Timbrens with the supercoils is even better.


----------



## ProSeasons

plowguy43;1087703 said:


> ProSeasons- do those Supercoils ride any worse or better than stock? Just wondering.


We all make sacrifices. I purchased a truck that rides like a truck. There is no such thing as a coil rate with a luxury ride AND load carrying capacity.We all know the trials of Chrysler Corp and the front ends of their heavy duty pick up trucks It's weird, but I read of all the aftermarket components we install to cure some of our front end woes and I didn't buy SuperCoils for that reason, but I swear, all of the squeaks and creaks and rattles and alignment issues are gone. Maybe Chrysler's problems start with the factory springs. I'm on my original ball joints, tie rod ends, track bar, hubs and steering system. Something to think about.

Be warned, SuperCoils are on steroids, and probably not for you. A Mercedes has a nice ride but can't carry $#!t.


----------



## plowguy43

Thats the funny part- My 04 Rides really well, better than my buddy's 05 Superduty. Not quite as nice as a Chevy but still not bad at all.

My truck doesn't squat much but anything is better up here with all the frost heaves we get. I'm tossing on my spacers this weekend but was just wondering.


----------



## ProSeasons

plowguy43;1088295 said:


> Thats the funny part- My 04 Rides really well, better than my buddy's 05 Superduty. Not quite as nice as a Chevy but still not bad at all.
> 
> My truck doesn't squat much but anything is better up here with all the frost heaves we get. I'm tossing on my spacers this weekend but was just wondering.


Yeah, I know what your'e saying. Let me see, I don't want to misinform you, so I will say the ride is......hmmmmm......FIRM. Yeah, that's it. It's really firm.

But you do sound like you are sensitive to ride, so I still say you wouldn't like them.


----------



## plowguy43

Yes I'm a giant Vag*na when it comes to the ride of my truck hahaha

kidding - my wife drives it more than I do so I can't have it be horrible. The spacers should be fine but I rather use springs if I can.


----------



## bigthom

All of my friends drive dodge diesels we call have plows. My one buddy has a 07 mega cab with a diesel and is putting a 8'2" poly boss


----------

